# Making a Sears Chief chain ring



## John (Mar 11, 2015)

Did not want to plate a original chain ring


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow....When will it end?!?!?


Never I hope Awesome work AS ALWAYS John!


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow! Just WOW!


----------



## frampton (Mar 11, 2015)

Does it have any distinguishing marks to differentiate it from an original?


----------



## John (Mar 11, 2015)

frampton said:


> Does it have any distinguishing marks to differentiate it from an original?




Sorry, no.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe you could make a chainwheel for Pactric (hoofhearted)....but he'd know the difference in the back of his mind.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 11, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing Bri.


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 11, 2015)

This is an original Chief chain ring. Notice the subtle narrow "step down" on the outer ring just before teeth and of course, the D for Dayton.  There are ALWAYS details separating OEM from new production.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2015)

Incredible work as always john.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe its just me, but I don't see the re manufactured ring.
Unless the patina on all the pictures is part of the exact fab technique that John is so good at.
I don't think the little D stamp will be a problem for John, if all the Chief rings actually had that detail.


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2015)

I have two originals with out the D




Not sure what you mean by the step down. If you point it out I will correct it.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 12, 2015)

John, if the first pic is one you produced I am interested in type of metal used and procedure to patinize it, also can I see the shop next time I come out? Rick


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 12, 2015)

OVER THE TOP    Your lathe must be begging for mercy  ALL THE BEST   RUDY C


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 12, 2015)

There is a ring around the outer edge with scallops between the each connecting point, (think profile) then there is an inverse curve  which rises up to a somewhat "flat" section before dropping down to the teeth.  This "flat" section on mine is 1/32".  I think that over the production period, there will be variations in the stampings? Also, pics tend not to tell the entire story. 
Carry on John!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2015)

you can also tell by the slight rolling of all of the edges caused by stamping that the new one doesn't have.


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2015)

That roll is on both sides. I think when it gets polished for plating it will have the same look. I will post after plating.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh boy, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeez!!! New technology and customs tools. What can't we reproduced. Killer chainring John.


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm looking for an original or repro Sears Chief sprocket.  Was the originals skiptooth?

Thanks!


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 2, 2015)

Any for sale.   I'm looking for a Sears Chief sprocket.   THX


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 2, 2015)

Any 4 Sale???


----------



## John (Oct 2, 2015)

I will send you one. PM me you address


----------

